# briefly unrefrigerated CDT vaccine: still usable?



## JoannaCW (Nov 29, 2008)

I ordered a bunch of nonperishable stuff from a goat supply company and also a bottle of CDT vaccine, which I had thought was also nonperishable. I got distracted and didn't open the box until 3 days later(yes, dumb). :ashamed:When i did open it I found that the CDT bottle was wrapped in a lot of bubble wrap along with a liquefied but still cool ice pack. The bottle's new, unopened. But is the vaccine apt to be ineffective/dangerous because of warming too much?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Unless box was sitting on heat vent, I'd use it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

If the ice pack was still cool, I am sure it would be fine.

I would use it.


----------



## JoannaCW (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

If your goats cost more than that bottle, I wouldn't...


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, heres what i dont agree with but when our vaccine cooler at work broke down is what the vaccine manufacturer told us that they can tolerate being up to 70 degrees but for no longer than 24 hours. The vet i worked for said 15 min at room temp could ruin one. For a bottle that cost less than $5 i would just get another bottle


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Why not just call the vaccine company? Someone there ought to know.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Cannon_Farms said:


> Ok, heres what i dont agree with but when our vaccine cooler at work broke down is what the vaccine manufacturer told us that they can tolerate being up to 70 degrees but for no longer than 24 hours. The vet i worked for said 15 min at room temp could ruin one. For a bottle that cost less than $5 i would just get another bottle


I would agree if the bottle was subjected to high temps, but the ice pack was still cool.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why not just call the vaccine company?


They would tell you not to use it.
They would be covering themselves if it didn't work, and they would be selling another bottle


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Not worth it to use it. Like food, when in doubt throw it out.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldn't use it. I would rather spend the moeny on another bottle than use it and it not work.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I just threw out a huge bottle of cdt. Why? It was put up by someone not knowing it needed refrideration. Brand new big bottle gone. Pitch it dont chance it.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If I'm going to vaccinate, I'm going to KNOW its good vaccine. I'd pitch it and buy another. Its not expensive(even for me and I'm broke). I keep my vaccines on ice any time its out of the fridge. I'd just not chance it.


----------

